# Reverse Flow Plate dimension question



## bnew17 (Jul 27, 2011)

My smoker that i recently got is 84"x32". I would like to make it a reverse flow smoker. Ive been reading and reading all the great threads on here about smoker builds, and looking at the ratio calculator. So ive got most of the measurements as far as the smoke stack, firebox, vents, etc. But i havent seen anything on how big to make the baffle plate? Meaning how far down the length of the smoker do i carry it?

  heres some pictures of the unfinished smoker.


----------



## diesel (Jul 27, 2011)

On my RF I made the opening from the "baffle plate" the same size as the opening from the firebox to the chamber.  I think that the key to the smoke flow is having the volume the same so that the smoke doesn't stall at any point.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 27, 2011)

Diesel said:


> On my RF I made the opening from the "baffle plate" the same size as the opening from the firebox to the chamber.  I think that the key to the smoke flow is having the volume the same so that the smoke doesn't stall at any point.




Ditto.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 27, 2011)

Diesel got it spot on


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Ive been plugging in numbers in the ratio calculator and ive come up with the opening size for my firebox to cook chamber be 24" x7" or 181.66 square inches. So the opening at the end of my reverse flow plate needs to match this from what i have gathered from yall so far,,but my question is this. Does that opening need to be 24"x7" exactly or can it be another dimension that equals 181.66 inches? HOpefully this makes a little sense and somebody will be able to understand my question! Thanks again everybody.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 27, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> Thanks for all the info. Ive been plugging in numbers in the ratio calculator and ive come up with the opening size for my firebox to cook chamber be 24" x7" or 181.66 square inches. So the opening at the end of my reverse flow plate needs to match this from what i have gathered from yall so far,,but my question is this. Does that opening need to be 24"x7" exactly or can it be another dimension that equals 181.66 inches? HOpefully this makes a little sense and somebody will be able to understand my question! Thanks again everybody.




181.66" or bigger is what you are shooting for. The shape/geometry doesn't really matter.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok. I'm starting a build, using the 24" x 7" dimensions mentioned above would the plate run 7 inches above the bottom of the smoker?


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 16, 2012)

BUMP
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    how is your build going?


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well i havent started on it yet. It took me a while to find a good price on a welder that would suit me. I also decided not to use the tank in the picture above. The walls were just too thin, they were 1/8" maybe thinner after all the rust. So i sold it and picked up a 250 gal tank for 50 bucks. They are readily available out here in the rural area i live. I have also swapped out the axle on the trailer above with one stronger. Looking back i probably should not have bought the rig to begin with (rookie mistake) but after selling the tank off of it i only have $50 bucks still in it so i figure its not that bad. THe trailer is worth that in scrap. I have an electrician coming out to the house in a few weeks to wire me up a 220 in the shop. I havent been able to find much scrap steel unfortunately. There is a scrap place an hour away i just havent had a chance to get there yet and see what they have. I do have a good friend who has 2 , 16ft 4"x4"s square tubing he said i could have. I know its not really practical for a smoker build but i may find some way to utilize them. RIght now im trying to figure out how im going to get the tank on the trailer as i have no tractor or other pieces of machinery.


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 16, 2012)

lol  I had the same problem I got a cheap chain hoist and hooked it to a big tree, pulled the tank under the tree with a riding lawn mower and hoisted it up.  then went and got my trailer frame and lowered it down on to the frame strapped it down and pulled it back to the garage.


----------



## dragons breath (Feb 17, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> Well i havent started on it yet. It took me a while to find a good price on a welder that would suit me. I also decided not to use the tank in the picture above. The walls were just too thin, they were 1/8" maybe thinner after all the rust. So i sold it and picked up a 250 gal tank for 50 bucks. They are readily available out here in the rural area i live. I have also swapped out the axle on the trailer above with one stronger. Looking back i probably should not have bought the rig to begin with (rookie mistake) but after selling the tank off of it i only have $50 bucks still in it so i figure its not that bad. THe trailer is worth that in scrap. I have an electrician coming out to the house in a few weeks to wire me up a 220 in the shop. I havent been able to find much scrap steel unfortunately. There is a scrap place an hour away i just havent had a chance to get there yet and see what they have. I do have a good friend who has 2 , 16ft 4"x4"s square tubing he said i could have. I know its not really practical for a smoker build but i may find some way to utilize them. RIght now im trying to figure out how im going to get the tank on the trailer as i have no tractor or other pieces of machinery.


IMHO a 250 gal tank is perfect and the price you got it for helps. When it's done it will weigh a bit so the heavier axle is the way to go. The reverse flow baffle plate takes room but there's plenty left for smoking when you get your grates installed.
You'll be much happier with the propane tank and it'll last forever.

Sunman is right, with a little ingenuity and help from your friends, you'll figure out solutions to all your problems.


----------

